# 7 lbs of lost sanity...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Recollecting on this thread ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1920269&postcount=9 )....

I really don't know where to begin with this that hasn't been said a hundred times.

But I will say that if I ever meet Dustin(LaciviousXXX) in person, I'm gonna kick him square in the nuts for this legacy he.... corrupted my life with. :r

So... Wu... And I'm sure Aldrin had a hand on this as well. You are nuts man.

The Box...

Carefully opening it...

The Damage...

What was inside.... Some HK notebook paper, some HK folders, a LARGE tin of HK Cookies and Candy from Japan, and an HK lunch pail/cooler.

Also a great selection of cigars, though some I've never heard of, so if you could tell me a bit about some of them Wu (other than the obvious Opus and Padron:dr, Particularly the white banded one). 

This is the face that haunts me...

So if you guys could, please dock this guy's RG into the next century for me... thanks! Seem's I've given out my quota of negative RG for the day :r


Thanks Wu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

LOL that is great ! This thread needs to be a sticky for all to see !


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is great! :tu


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Hahaha that's awesome :tu


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Those crazy Gainesville boys have the hookups for the Hello Kitty stuff!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice hit! (and no my screen name does not stand for *H*ello *K*itty *3:r:r*!)


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

LOLLOL that is Great !!!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

This is how sticky this thread should be !


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Lost sanity would imply that he was (they were) sane to begin with, and that is something that I seriously doubt!

That being said. Nice hit!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

if only Aldrin had gotten in on this, it would have been an extra 7 pounds full of goodies =)
Well do a combined one soon =)


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Classic, you are such a BITCH! :r


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah i had no hand in this...i'd have to listen to jordan cry about it for the next month or so...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

haha too funny


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

:r :r :r

The Hello Kitty stuff is a blast....
The wife recently did a swap with a girlfriend stationed in Okinawa Japan
for a bunch of HK for our daughter's xmas....
I can't wait to see her face when she opens it up....:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow..you got Hello Kitty'd kicked in the A$$!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That is so sick!!!:tu


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

You know, Jordan, You are going to have to explain all the HK crap you have and why everyone calls you "Kitty" to your grandchildren one day (especially the "massager"). I think it's that thought alone that allows me to wake up in the morning with a smile on my face...

Wu, Aldrin, great job.


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

i can't stop laughing hard to type


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

so what kinda look do people give you when you bust out your HK notebooks and pens out of your HK back pack? 

Awesome hit fellas!


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

almost dropped my daugter i was laughing so hard


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

That’s frickin hilarious!!! Great job!! I can just imagine your reaction as you opened the box. :r


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

:r.. great hit! RG bumping commencing


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You've cornered the market #2 :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hey as long as all my hk bombs are gonna be put to use, then I'll keep sending =) AHAHAHA...


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great hit! :tu


----------

